# Nike Kaiju's for Freeriding?



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

So i have tried on all the boots my local stores have to offer and the Kaiju's and lunarendors are the most comfortable boots i tried on. 

I am having a hard time deciding between the two as both are very comfortable but what i am worried about are that both boots are pretty soft boots, and not good for freeriding.

whats everyone's thoughts? how important are stiff boots when you have stiff bindings? 

on a side not i did try on the Zoom Force 1's and the toe box felt to narrow for me.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Love my Kaiju's and they last a very long time! They're pretty stiff, but work in a bit and soften up. By far the best pair of boots I've owned.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the Kaiju, just fine for free riding.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

+1 for the Kaiju. Highly recommend.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

MJP said:


> Love my Kaiju's and they last a very long time! They're pretty stiff, but work in a bit and soften up. By far the best pair of boots I've owned.


I wouldn't say pretty stiff. Mine were a little less than medium after break in. I felt them 4 or 4.5 on a 10th scale.


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

Granted I always tried on boots for all mountain and freeriding and just tried the kaijus based on good reviews but they were def the softest boots I've ever tried on


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't let the flex fool you, the Kaiju can easily handle any free riding you throw at it. Vermont, Maine, Utah, Colorado, pipe, park, steeps. I don't know about bigger terrain like AK etc but Nicolas Muller rides them all over the world. However if you "prefer" the feel of a stiffer boot the Ion is a click or two stiffer. But I find my Kaiju do everything just as well as my Ions and leave me feeling a little more mobile and unrestricted in my movements.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I rock the Kaijus. I free ride. They are great boots. But if you want stiffer the lunarendors do have those plastic.....whatever they are called....that add stiffness to the boot


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

I went for the lunarendors they were a tad stiffer and had a slightly wider toe box which was nice 

Hopefully these will relieve some of my foot pain 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice! You say the toebox felt wider? Was there more space to the top of the boot in the toebox too? I'm thinking about picking a pair up but I have enough room in the Kaiju. I like how the toebox in the Burton Ions is "flatter" so you can pressure it more easily when lifting your toes up in a turn.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I just picked up the lunarendors too. Hopefully it solves my foot issues as well.. Did you stay true to foot size? I had trouble finding sizes to try on so my foot is a size 12 and i went with a size 12.. 



Soawsome said:


> I went for the lunarendors they were a tad stiffer and had a slightly wider toe box which was nice
> 
> Hopefully these will relieve some of my foot pain
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

i hope you didn't get the LED light-up ones


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> Nice! You say the toebox felt wider? Was there more space to the top of the boot in the toebox too? I'm thinking about picking a pair up but I have enough room in the Kaiju. I like how the toebox in the Burton Ions is "flatter" so you can pressure it more easily when lifting your toes up in a turn.


The toe box felt very slightly wider (which is all I needed) around the pads of my toes. I do remember it very slightly being taller also. I wouldn't base your decision on this though because it was very slight.

The arch of the foot seemed a little bit forward(towards the toes) which felt more comfortable to me (could be because the canting)

The lunarendors were more stiff which may be a good reason to switch if your looking for a stiff boot


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

thedru13 said:


> I just picked up the lunarendors too. Hopefully it solves my foot issues as well.. Did you stay true to foot size? I had trouble finding sizes to try on so my foot is a size 12 and i went with a size 12..



I dont wear my sneakers as tight as my snowboarding boots obviously. My nike free runs are 12.5 and my lunarendors are a 12

Im willing to bet if i got the free runs in a 12 they probably fit the same as my lunarendors. 

my last pair of boots were k2's and i got them in a 11.5 and they fit closer to the front of my toes than the lunarendors


----------

